

Hacking law - polish creativity - kolinko

I just heard about one of the best system hacks ever.<p>In Poland, as in most of the European countries, it is forbidden to sell or posses drugs. As in case of many other countries in the past couple of years the whole network of shops selling druglike substances (technically not drugs, but the effect is similar) were opened.<p>Two months ago our government closed down all shops and passed the law forbidding sales of these substances. One can still posses them and order them from abroad (via mail) though.<p>And here comes the best hack I've seen in a long time. One entrepreneur just announced a launch of a network of "Dopalaczomaty" - vending machines that sell these substances to anybody. How can that be?<p>A client uses his cellphone to send an sms (or use a mobile website) and makes the purchase in Czech Republic. He then receives a special code that allows him to take the drug out of the vending machine. The purchase was made abroad, so everything is legal.<p>The network of "Dopalaczomaty" is due to start in six days. I'm still not sure if this is not a hoax by one of the creative agencies here, but if it isn't - that's one of the most interesting "away from keyboard" hacks I've seen ever :)
======
iwr
These substances are significantly more dangerous than hash. They are
periodically banned and so there is high churn of new concoctions. People have
been smoking hash for thousands of years and it is probably the safest drug
out there. But being illegal, it forces people to try out poorly tested
substitutes. If you really want a high, better get the illegal stuff, it's
safer.

~~~
epo
When you've been around for a little while longer you will realise that pretty
much all recreational drugs are harmful if you don't exercise moderation. Just
because you can't detect damage now doesn't mean it isn't there.

Anyway, by your reasoning people should stick to alcohol because it is well
established, well understood and has unsurpassed purity.

~~~
iwr
There are no known deaths or crippling longterm effects of THC, as opposed to
alcohol.

